# Technique question: Prominence of the left hand.



## Azathoth

I've been trying to really analyze my playing, and figure out my strengths and weaknesses. Right now I think my biggest problem is dynamics: I want to play everything really really soft, and until recently I had really disgustingly weak, messed up shoulders so I couldn't really play louder.

My right hand has more dexterity, but my left hand has always been stronger. I tend to play with a left hand that is as loud or slightly louder than the right. Generally nice and flowy -when the music calls for it- and I think it sounds nice, but my teacher differs. He's a professional, and I've only got a few years of lessons, so I'll figure he's right for now, especially since I can always go back later.

How prominent should the left hand be? How much variation is there from composer to composer? Are there any composers that sound really good with a prominent left?

Assuming that the pieces are what I think is the normal setup, where the right hand is main melody and the left is harmony.

I can see where it might work better for Beethoven, but not so well for Bach. Even though I mostly play Bach and I think it sounds nice with the somewhat heavier left hand .

I'm still a major n00b at music, but I'm still going to try and practice like a pro.


----------



## Woodley6453

Hi,

I've been playing piano for about 12 years now, and honestly your question is a difficult one. I don't know exactly what you mean by a "prominent left hand," but if you mean in terms of how loudly it should be playing with respect to the right, my experiences have taught me that it really varies from piece to piece, as opposed to from composer to composer. 

I'd be interested to hear what your teacher's exact criticisms are - does he want you to play both hands with equal force and loudness, a louder right hand, etc.? Like I said I can understand his objections if your left hand is coming in above the right hand in some pieces, but like I said, it varies.

-Woodley


----------

